# AmateurRadio?



## Freebird

Just curious if there are any other hams in the forum. 
I'm KD5AFE


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Wanna be  Taking some classes in Oct to get my license.


----------



## MrParacord

I thought about it before but never tried to get my license.


----------



## Freebird

You should go for it. They've done away with morse code requirements and only three license classes, Tech, General and Extra, down from five. The test is multiple choice and the study material is online, with the correct answers.


----------



## MrParacord

Where is a good place to get a ham radio from?


----------



## MrParacord

Freebird said:


> You should go for it. They've done away with morse code requirements and only three license classes, Tech, General and Extra, down from five. The test is multiple choice and the study material is online, with the correct answers.


Which is the best license to apply for?


----------



## Freebird

The first one will be the tech, that gets you on the air, mainly VHF/UHF or local frequencies. Also you get a taste of HF or "shortwave", as most people know it, with the tech. General gets you a little more HF bandwidth.. Extra Class gets you the entire HF bandwidth 

You'll have to start out as a tech. Go ahead and study for the General while you're at it. There have been those who walk in without a license and walk away with an extra class license. 

HF or high frequency lets you talk around the world, depending on equipment, time of day, sunspots, weather etc. I've talked to guys in Switzerland, Australia, and England, all on 100 watts.


----------



## MrParacord

Wow that's cool. 
So where should I buy a radio from?


----------



## Freebird

You can get used ones on eBay, if you want a new one ham radio outlet, (HRO) or AES are two of the top dealers. 
For handheld radio's Baofeng is an inexpensive radio, Then the top end radios are Yaesu, Icom or Kenwood. A good middle of the road transceiver is Alinco.

just be sure to have your license in hand before getting on the air, if caught transmitting without a license, the FCC issues hefty fines and confiscates equipment.


----------



## MrParacord

I was looking at the Bao-feng last night.


----------



## Freebird

I've got a Baofeng as well as an Icom and kenwood. Personally, I like the Icom or Yaesu much better. I've also known those who think just the opposite. It just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## MrParacord

I read some of the Bao-feng are hard to program and that there is a program called CHIRP to help.


----------



## Freebird

They are very difficult to program unless you have chirp. Even then the programming cable has an older chip in it that new drivers wont work with.


----------



## jimmybrayjr

My call is K8tow and while you have your tech ticket , if you can find an Hro , ask somebody about Mars , it's a military version of mash and with a mars call sign you can talk hf. Look for my call sign on you tube for first generation gun I build , sorry part of its side ways 



Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Freebird

I've been in Navy Mars about 10 years now, although I haven't been active in a few years. Seems like life gets in the way of things sometimes. At the moment my HF antenna is on the ground, a tree limb took out the push up pole. Thought about putting it back up, but, I want to move before winter.


----------

